# Baby seems quiet all of a sudden (30 weeks)



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Hiya,

All throughout this pg bubs has been a bit of a kicker and thumping about and over the last week or so the movements have slowed right down.
I have been suffering from a bad throat viral thing and had to have some paracetamol so put it down to me drugging the baby to sleep and felt awful about this (not sure if it's true!)


Could baby just be running out of room?

If i am unwell/fever etc does baby also feel this? or is completely protected?

I am normally really laid back about stuff.  Had some chocolate earlier and that seemed to get bubs going but in general he/she does not seem her 'normal' self.

Now i feel mad!

xxx

Angie


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

The paracetamol won't have had any effect, don't worry. Movements can change depending on what position your baby is in. However, since you have noticed a sudden change in movements I would advise you to ring the hospital. They may ask you to go in and be monitored. Everything may be fine, but it's better to be seen and be ok, than not be seen, it's not worth the risk. Don't wait until morning to ring, it's something you need to do as soon as you can,

Let me know how you get on,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for the advice, went and got monitored.

baby is fine
xx

angie


----------

